# prelude and fugue for piano



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi again,

During my music study time, I wrote a prelude and fugue, not in the style of Bach but closer too our own time, I was exploring the more atonal music those days. Today I made a new recording of these two pieces. You can find them here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/preludeandfugue.htm

they are very very different from my previous pieces!

André


----------

